# Seat upgrade reccomendations



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

We went on a longer paddle this weekend and my wife was complaining that her seat wasn't too comfortable (12.5 Perception Angler).

Anyone have any reccomendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Surf to Summit Expedition is my seat- pricey but comfortable-


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I recently ugraded to the Surf to Summit GTS Elite. Its a little less than the Expedition and still a good seat. I got mine from outdoorplay.com a couple of weeks ago. If you go to the site, shop around and make and account and put items in your cart, but dont actually checkout, they will send you an email with a code for 25% off if you go back and place your order with them. That expedition looks like its a hard seat to beat though, if you have the extra cash.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

I have 3 bleacher cushions I bought from Dick's that are std seat shape, about 1 inch heavy foam.
I've thought about taking on of those out to see how it works, but have not yet.
I have read that regular old bubble wrap is about the best you can get cheaply.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

news_watch said:


> I have 3 bleacher cushions I bought from Dick's that are std seat shape, about 1 inch heavy foam.
> I've thought about taking on of those out to see how it works, but have not yet.
> I have read that regular old bubble wrap is about the best you can get cheaply.


I'll have to suggest the bubble wrap but somehow I don't think she'll go for it!!

Thanks for the other sugestions I'll look into them.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

smlobx said:


> I'll have to suggest the bubble wrap but somehow I don't think she'll go for it!!
> 
> Thanks for the other sugestions I'll look into them.


Smlobx,
Tell her it will keep her from getting the monkey butt.
Seriously.

It will.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're just looking for a cushion for the seat bottom, take a look at the Skwoosh gel pad. I have one in my Ride 135 and it makes it comfortable for all day fishing. Before I was in pain after 3-4 hours.

http://www.skwoosh.com/product/kayaking/P1104.html


----------

